# ohio river



## peewee (Feb 13, 2006)

sauger 3.2#s


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

How long did your 3.2lb. sauger measure? I caught a 21" sauger (with real good girth)Friday and wondered how much it might weigh.


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6550&stc=1
3lb2oz1106c.jpg
3lb2 oz Ohio River


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

and a nice one at that!!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

For a sauger that is a TOAD!!!!!!!!!!Is the state record for W.Va.still 4 something?????????? The biggest I ever got there was around 2 1/2.!!!


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

WOW! nice stringer


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

A very nice catch, I think I remember you guys posting some nice pic's on here last year??
Cady


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Man, I'm gonna have to start smoking a pipe! Nice catch.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Whereabouts are ya fishin'? I don't mean exactly, but like the upper reaches such as Cumberland and Pike, or much further south?


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Very Nice. Were those caught this year? At night? Those are what I'm still waiting to show up.


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

We caught them during the day from a boat between Greenup Dam and Cincinnati. If I get too specific my buddies will kill me. We fished several places and they seem to be hungry. They are attacking the bait.Most of them have large shad in their mouth as they are chomping on our minnows. I hope they stay like this through the winter.


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey peewee did you catch any more fish the day you got the 3.2.. It looks like corkster catchs more without you. HA ,HA


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Was'nt wanting any specifics, just wanted to know if those were caught this year and what day. Thanks


----------



## Samjw08 (Nov 23, 2006)

their are some nice saugeye pics on this thread lol


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I really didn't think they were *this* far North. Don't worry, the farthest south I travel is about Pike Island, but I usually put in by Cumberland and fish that area.


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes,They Were Caught This Past Sunday All day long!!!!!!over 100 fish and very few small ones.....


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

The Ohio River ought to be crankin hard soon. With this cold weather coming this weekend and on into next week fish are going to start stacking below the dams. Thanksgiving weekend I hit some spots in the Hannible pool mainly hitting creek mouths on both sides of the river. We ended up with a nice mixed bag of fish hitting 7 different species ( Sauger, Walleye, White bass, Hybrid, Smallie, Flathead, and Channel cat) Almost all the fish were taking live shiners or cut shad. Other than the sauger and walleye they were hitting aggresively. We hit below Pike Island for a little while and only managed a few fish but if I would of fished there all day I would of caught much more, action was too slow for my liking. We ended up with about 40+ fish total for the day fishing for about 8-10 hrs. Its hard to beat the Ohio River for action and variety. I can't wait to get a boat in the spring, the possibilities are endless.

Jake


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

I went out on the river sunday and the water was still 49.1...couldn't beleive it


----------



## peewee (Feb 13, 2006)

hey skeet how would u know your wife wont let u fish but once a week...and u help clean them did u think corkster caught them all....lol yea right...corkster did bust my 3.2 with a 3.7 boooooooooooooo i will get him if i can keep him out of the honey hole


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey Peewee, Who Showed You How To Fish!!!!! Thats Right I Did,on My One Day A Week Out...........ALL SO WE CAUGHT SOME NICE FISH TODAY,3.7LBS SAUGER PIG!!! CORKSTER WILL POST PICS SOON...


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

11/29/2006 afternoon catch on Ohio River








3lb.7oz. Sauger bigger than Peewee's hehehe


----------

